# Game 44: Denver Nuggets @ Portland Trail Blazers



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 24-19 @ *Portland Trail Blazers* 14-25

*Time:* 10:00 PM ET Wednesday, January 25, 2006
*TV:* Altitude, FOX Sports Northwest
*Location:* The Rose Garden, Portland, OR

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 8 Earl Watson 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*








*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Marcus Camby (Probable)
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell

*Portland Trail Blazers*







































*Projected Portland Trail Blazers Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 2 Steve Blake 6-3 172 2/26/80 2 Maryland 
*SG* - 3 Juan Dixon 6-3 164 10/9/78 3 Maryland 
*SF* - 25 Travis Outlaw 6-9 210 9/18/84 2 None 
*PF* - 50 Zach Randolph 6-9 253 7/16/81 4 Michigan State 
*C* - 10 Joel Przybilla 7-1 255 10/10/79 5 Minnesota

*Portland Trail Blazers Reserves*​1 Jarrett Jack PG 6-3 202 10/28/83 R Georgia Tech 
8 Martell Webster GF 6-7 210 12/4/86 R None 
38 Viktor Khryapa SF 6-9 210 8/3/82 1 None 
21 Ruben Patterson SF 6-6 223 7/31/75 7 Cincinnati 
42 Theo Ratliff FC 6-10 235 4/17/73 10 Wyoming

*Portland Trail Blazers Players Stats:*










*Portland Trail Blazers Head Coach:*








*Nate McMillan*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Darius Miles

*----------------------------------------------------------------*​
Trail Blazers and Nuggets fans get in!

Trail Blazers fans you are more than welcomed to share your thoughts/feelings regarding the game here. Good luck to you.

Nuggets fans! This is a must win game for the Nuggets. The Blazers are a work in progress at best right now. Just look at their record. However living in Portland and going to Blazers game I must say they will fight for a Win most of the time. The Nuggets are rolling right now, and I don't see the Trail Blazers stopping them. However the reason I think this game is important is for a few reasons. One it's a divisional game, and I believe the Jazz lost their last game, and the T-Wolves lost tonight against the Pistons. A win against Portland just puts more space between us and the other teams vying to win the division. The match up I'm looking forward to is Kenyon/Randolph. This will be a good test for K-Mart on defense. However Kenyon should be able to roll on Zach on offense.

Let's go Nuggets! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

FWIW: Very nice pre-game post - all that info presented impressively.

Again, good job. :greatjob: 

Recently, the Blazers just barely lost to an excellent Dallas team in OT. Prior to that game, they had a 4-game winning streak going.

They may surprise you.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

southnc said:


> FWIW: Very nice pre-game post - all that info presented impressively.
> 
> Again, good job. :greatjob:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props regardining the game thread. I do my best on them.

Well....


I give the Blazers credit in my game thread up above for being a team that will fight you for the win. The fact is they are a work in progress now as their record indicates. They are inexperienced do to youth over all. I was at the Miami melt down game as I like to call it. From the 2nd half on all the Portland faithfull I was sitting next to were just yelling out to score a 100 points so they could get their free Chalupa and go home. It was an embarassing loss as the Heat crushed the Blazers and Wade dunked on Theo (Blazers shot blocker). 

Shaq actually had a bad game, but Wade was sensational. After that game Coach McMillan drew a big heart up on a board to send a big message. It worked at least it has so far. The Blazers are out there showing heart and fighting for wins. However with all that said. I still like the Nuggets chances, but if the Nuggets don't go in to this game prepared they could be disappointed when its all said and done leaving the Rose Garden with an L.

However the Nuggets defense seems to be clicking more now, and their fastbreak game is hard for any team to keep up with. By the way Kenyon is back and seems to be healthy! He adds so much more dimension to the Nuggets when he can jump/run play his game at a high level. Melos game has been fire as of late. He is scoring big, but is efficient in doing so. I belive he scored 36 points the other night on 15 shots. Im taking the Nuggets over the hard working/work in progress Blazers. Should be a good game, and an important game IMO for the Nuggets to win, and continue this nice winning streak.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i smell a career high for melo, 50+

in all honesty this division is all locked up. we need to focus on phoenix now. were only 3 out of 2nd. we were like 6 out just a week ago, so this is very do-able...


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

It's the easy games i worry most about!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Exactly.

Don't take this wrong, but I hope that Melo doesn't HAVE to go for 50. hopefully he'll lead us to a comfortable lead (20+) and then be able to sit down and not strain himself against the Blazers.

However, if it's a tight game, or if it's not over 20, I can see him getting 50 tonight. Nobody on their team can guard him.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

not looking good early!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Martin running good tonight. our defense worries me though!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

geez everyone on hte blazers look like nash passing it tonight, even the big men.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

and 1 for Carmelo.

geez their offense looks smooth though. Nate can really coach.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Zach Randolph hits a long jumper so Kenyon decides he wants to try one too.... that's not right Kenyon.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

geez everyone on the blazers are Ray Allen out there tonight.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

lol, Carmelo AND1 on the jumper.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

ARHRHRHRHHHR!!!!

gave up 33 points in the 1st quarter *to the blazers!!!!*!!!! that's not going to cut it.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

kleiza is a monster right now.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

their passing is absurd.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

god how are we only down 9?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Truth be told, the Blazers are taking this thing seriously. 
They have been playing some pretty good ball lately though, definately their best stretch of the season.
The one thing that has been working for them lately has been passing the ball.... and it is showing.
Frankly, I am kind of surprised though because it seems like you guy always have our number. I dont remember the last close game between our two teams.

Prunetang


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prunetang said:


> Truth be told, the Blazers are taking this thing seriously.
> They have been playing some pretty good ball lately though, definately their best stretch of the season.
> The one thing that has been working for them lately has been passing the ball.... and it is showing.
> Frankly, I am kind of surprised though because it seems like you guy always have our number. I dont remember the last close game between our two teams.
> ...


plenty of time left 

this is why we are gonna be killer. when we play ****ty, we STILL have a good chance to win. a few changes here and there and it will be a completely different game.

gotta give credit to portland tho, they are really gellin as of late...

btw, whats your curveball score?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, I would definately think that this game is going to get contested here. It shall be close.
And my score is 38050 at curveball. And yes, I got bored.

Prunetang


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

why doesnt melo play 40 minutes a game???

2 biggest pet pieve's: melo plays ****ty minutes, kmart takes crazy jumpshots


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

just like that, were tied heading into the 4th...

its amazing how fast we can change gears. if we win this, it just goes to show how dangerous we are. i love winning games like these.

GO NUGGETS!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol! miller leads the team in assists with 4. kleiza 3rd in points with 6

terrible...and we are TIED!!! haha!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

not a good start there...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

JESUS CHRIST KARL!!!

why take out our ONLY freakin scorer?????????


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

if elson plays one more minute, i might cry...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

wow...

melo FINALLY put back in...


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Well... I will give your team credit so don't put too much stock in what I say here but....
I am glad that we just decided to completely ****ing give the ballgame to you guys. In all honesty, the Blazers should have won that game. I definately give your guys credit, but ****, our team just pissed it away. Sorry, I am pissed right now...
So good luck with your season...hehe

Prunetang


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Miller is the Nuggets hero tonight coming up huge in the 4th quarter to help the Nuggets to a win. Miller matched Dixion shot for shot, and kept turning it on in the 4th. However I'm not suprised at all by how the Nuggets came out, and how the Blazers challenged. The Blazers are a scrappy team of late that will fight for a win. However the Nuggets got a huge quarter from Miller to steal this game. Miller ended the game with 21 points, but he only had 4 points going in to the 4th quarter. That gives you an idea how much he turned it on plus dishing out 7 dimes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Box Score*


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Solid d in the 4th, they gave us this one though. That said, that's 7 in a row now I believe?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

andre made up for a crappy performance by single-handidly dominating the 4th! WOW!

i didnt like some of the moves karl made (why is elson on the court???), but what a move putting in buckner who played rediculous defense and then made the ONLY 3 pointer in the entire game to win it...

our fast break kept us in it.

and i dont think blazers gave it away. we wanted in the end and we took it. plain and simple. good teams win ugly games, and so far we have done that in january...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

This victory gives the Nuggets a +2 on the Moe scale where you take the number of road wins and subtract the number of home losses.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I found this very strange when looking at the box score.

The Blazers shot 52.1% for the game as a team and that was with Zach taking 25% of their shots and only going 9/21.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

wow, i went to sleep with about 4 minutes left in the 3rd because i was disgusted and depressed. i woke up this morning expecting to still be depressed, but wow! i thought we were going to lose and go back to being the .500 nugz.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

ugly win but ill take it!


----------

